# Newibe



## Darkness (May 6, 2005)

Hey guys im an newbie here. I have a 1998 Nissan sentra gxe 1.6. Just wanted to ask a question about a turbo that I found and wanted to know if it was good or not and any other suggestion. Thanks.  

http://www.sportcompactonly.com/product.aspx?p=1195&c=43&l=2


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Darkness said:


> Hey guys im an newbie here. I have a 1998 Nissan sentra gxe 1.6. Just wanted to ask a question about a turbo that I found and wanted to know if it was good or not and any other suggestion. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.sportcompactonly.com/product.aspx?p=1195&c=43&l=2


Welcome. ANyway this is the third post on this same turbo kit in 3 days. Actually you should be asking this question in the forced inducction forum as it specifically deals with a turbo kit. 

The kit is not worth the $. The turbo is too small, it does not come with a solid form of engine management and honestly is not going to make great power. I don't even think it's good for as cheap as it is. To fix it's shortcomings you;d have to spend more than it's worth.


----------



## Darkness (May 6, 2005)

Darkness said:


> Hey guys im an newbie here. I have a 1998 Nissan sentra gxe 1.6. Just wanted to ask a question about a turbo that I found and wanted to know if it was good or not and any other suggestion. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.sportcompactonly.com/product.aspx?p=1195&c=43&l=2


Then what would be a good option for me i want a good turbo but not looking for an amazing boost but a nice boost nice sound abd not so high price. What do you think would be good for that?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

let me ask you this...how knowledgeable are you on turbo setups and what all is involved in putting one together?


----------



## Darkness (May 6, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> let me ask you this...how knowledgeable are you on turbo setups and what all is involved in putting one together?


I am not that knowledgeable at all.


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Darkness said:


> I am not that knowledgeable at all.


Well if your not try this book chimmike reccomended and feel your brain with the joy of turbo enlightenment

Maximum Boost by Corky Bell


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I suggest you look around a bit too as there's been a TON of discussion about turbo kits for your engine.


----------

